

HDMIPi: 9" High-Def screen for the Raspberry Pi - WestCoastJustin
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/697708033/hdmipi-affordable-9-high-def-screen-for-the-raspbe

======
j_s
See also: HDMI 4 Pi - 10.1" Display 1280x800 IPS - VGA/NTSC/PAL/NTSC ($150)

[http://www.adafruit.com/products/1287](http://www.adafruit.com/products/1287)

